# cottage cheese or philadelphia



## aka

Cottage cheese or philadelphia, what is best for less fat and more protein?

and by much difference?

In Tesco they do one get one free philadelphia 300g for £1,80 or something

cheers


----------



## Baz R

cottage cheese by a country mile


----------



## kingliam84

i would prefere cottage cheese as there will be less additives !


----------



## zelobinksy

Cottage cheese i believe is better, surely a lot cheaper regardless.

Although, cottage cheese is very sickly i find.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Quark is your friend


----------



## gumballdom

im a big fan of reduced fat cottage cheese


----------



## PaulB

Cottage cheese is far more superior to philadelphia BUT I hate cottage cheese, it makes me gag. I want to try quark but cant find it in asda. I need a trip to Sainsburys.


----------



## aka

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Quark is your friend


hahaha, I had to google it, i will definitely try this


----------

